# Relocating the manufacturer's tag



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am starting a clothing line and am debating on using blanks with the manufacturer's tag in the neckline or blanks with tear away labels. (so i can print my own brand "label" on the inside of the neckline.)

If I go with the latter option, can I relocate the manufacturer's label from the neckline to the sideseam? (I've seen "tagless" shirts with a manufacturer's label (washing instructions, fiber content, etc.) sewn into the side seam). Or would i have to buy blanks with tags already sewn into the side seam?


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

If you go with tear-away tags, you'll reiterate the information that was on the tag on the imprint. At the minimum, the fiber content, country of origin, washing and drying recommendations, and whether it's safe for bleach/ironing. There's no reason to reattach the manufacture's tag elsewhere.

Rebranding isn't a mandatory aspect to selling, though it can limit future growth in that not every customer keeps track of where they bought a shirt. Looking at your shirt 6 months down the line, will they remember you ... or do they just see Tultex/Alstyle/etc.?


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

what about the manufacturer's RN#?

how does the whole "relabeling" thing go? Say for instance, I go with a different manufacturer down the line: like at first I print on Bella + Canvas but then I start printing on Royal Apparel.

My plan is to create a full-fledged small-run, handmade, bespoke and/or made-to-measure menswear line.

I am starting with a few t-shirts right while I am in the developmental stages of cut and sew items like jackets and shirts. I want to get my company out there in the ether though. 

I am featuring my block printing on the t-shirts... And treating the t-shirt like a traditional, gallery-style, block printing piece (read: numbering, titling and "signing"). I want to offer my prints on nice shirts (sans label:royal or something... with manufacturer's label: alternative)

i don't have the money right now for alternative apparel (or Royal... shipping man!)... so I'm going with Canvas presently.

(for the record American Apparel isn't in the running because there are some morality issues i have with them)


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are going to re-label a variety of shirts, you should just get you own RN#.....


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine is sort of a special case:

I'm not necessarily looking for my own personal tag with which to relabel the shirts with. This is a small-run/boutique endeavor. Each piece (Which I define as the print (in a particular color) coupled with the shirt's color itself) is part of a limited edition. Only 100 of each piece will be made (on a "per order" basis). It's to keep up with the tradition of printmaking while also incorporating the medium of t-shirts.

In addition this keeps my inventory manageable as 1.) don't have the money nor the need to buy shirts by the case and 2.) I'm running this business out of my home.

It is also noted the t-shirts aren't the main part of my line. The focus will be on the cut and sew items.


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have "get my own RN#" baked into my business plan since i will be manufacturing cut and sew items...

but does that work with the t-shirts i'll be providing too? i figured that since I'm not manufacturing the shirt myself that i would need to use the actual manufacturers RN on them


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

as2013 said:


> Mine is sort of a special case:
> 
> I'm not necessarily looking for my own personal tag with which to relabel the shirts with. This is a small-run/boutique endeavor. Each piece (Which I define as the print (in a particular color) coupled with the shirt's color itself) is part of a limited edition. Only 100 of each piece will be made (on a "per order" basis). It's to keep up with the tradition of printmaking while also incorporating the medium of t-shirts.
> 
> ...


Not sure how any of that is relevant to my comment...

As far as I know, the RN# has to be in the neck so if you want to move the manufacturers tags you can not....There are certain parts of the label that must be on the neck and others that can go elsewhere.....

In any event, with you creating something "unique" it would seem counter productive to leave any of the existing labels on...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

as2013 said:


> I have "get my own RN#" baked into my business plan since i will be manufacturing cut and sew items...
> 
> but does that work with the t-shirts i'll be providing too? i figured that since I'm not manufacturing the shirt myself that i would need to use the actual manufacturers RN on them


RN# s are not limited to the manufacturer...An importer, distributor, retailer, etc. can also use them....Lost of clothing sold at Walmart is not made by them but has their own RN#....


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Not sure how any of that is relevant to my comment...


That wasn't in reply to your comment... I was composing that post as your's went up

it was intended to be a continuation/more clarification of my previous post


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

royster13 said:


> RN# s are not limited to the manufacturer...An importer, distributor, trailer, etc. can also use them....Lost of clothing sold at Walmart is not made by them but has their own RN#....


oh ok... i didn't know that. thank you.


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

So as I understand it (please correct me if I'm not comprehending something):

I print my own label in the neckline of the shirt... as long as it has all the requirements: Size, Fiber Content, Washing Instructions, Country of Origin and RN#. Because all that info is required to be in the neckline

So how come some companies only have their name and size only on the neckline. And a whole host of info on a label attached to the side seam?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

as2013 said:


> So how come some companies only have their name and size only on the neckline. And a whole host of info on a label attached to the side seam?


They probably do not pay attention and/or simply do not care....Some folks make their own agenda despite the laws....


----------



## as2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

royster13 said:


> They probably do not pay attention and/or simply do not care....Some folks make their own agenda despite the laws....


hmm interesting...

because there are of examples of that which i have personally come across:

C9 (Target)
Merona (Target)
Old Navy
Gear for Sports (an Anaheim Angels Shirt my wife has)
Asics
Caslon (a Nordstroms brand for women)
Mighty Fine (for "Disney Couture")


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The FTC requires certain info to be in the neckline for the purpose of getting through US Customs. Once the garment is in the US, it can be replaced on a tag elsewhere in the garment. It is perfectly legal for the tags to be in the side seam.


----------

